# Why elk have long antlers



## Horsager

I saw this on another site and it was so funny I had to share it here:


----------



## Triple B

I wish I could do that?!?!


----------



## Plainsman

If you did he would probably kick you.


----------



## Triple B

Plainsman said:


> If you did he would probably kick you.


 :rollin: :rollin: :beer:


----------



## Turner

I was going to tell you to at least scratch behind his ears first.


----------



## Horsager

Turner said:


> I was going to tell you to at least scratch behind his ears first.


THAT is "spit beer through your nose" funny!!


----------



## weasle414

Oof, my oatmeal-cream pie just went down the wrong way from laughing.


----------



## Alamosa

Great photo


----------

